# What happens to your overseed schedule if there's been no sun?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I overseeded with pre-em on 9/3.

I learned that too late that I would have been better off starting in Aug given my climate's propensity to drop lower temps.

Fortunately the temps haven't been an issue. I've seen some germination and I have benefited by having several days of rain.

But all we've had is mostly cloudy days. The overcasts haven't been dark and cloudy - there just has been an absence of direct sunlight on most of the days because it's been so cloudy. I feel like this is going to throw off my nitrogen apps.

What should I do?I was thinking that without having the sunlight to foster the germination that I should be seeing, that adding the nitrogen might cause the existing grass to outcompete the seedlings.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

There's going to be even less sun now due to the smoke from the fires in the West.

Probably the biggest change, if it's not windy, is needing to water less often.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Hold on N until germination is complete. I feel for WI you were a bit late with the seeding.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Babameca said:


> Hold on N until germination is complete. I feel for WI you were a bit late with the seeding.


Yeah. I was digesting the guides and didn't fully understand the regional factors until it was too late.


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

I am from WI too and I also seeded the same time as you. From my reading our timing was alright. What not right was the constant downpours for days right after plus no sun plus cool temps. They definitely delayed germination. I checked the week after and didnt see any germination. With the past few days of warm temps plus sunshine this morning I discovered ... Germination. We will be fine. Just have to be patient.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@jtuber For our climate best seeding time for anything containing KBG is 1st to 3rd week of August. PRG can be seeded up to end of the month.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Babameca said:


> Hold on N until germination is complete. I feel for WI you were a bit late with the seeding.


@Babameca what rule of thumb is that based on?

I intended to use the guidance of applying after 14 DAG...but with the lack of sun (and minor washout by rain), I am not sure what my adjustment needs to be.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

turfnsurf said:


> I overseeded with pre-em on 9/3.
> 
> I learned that too late that I would have been better off starting in Aug given my climate's propensity to drop lower temps.
> 
> ...


You didn't know it but you dormant seeded...maybe based on temps.
Sorry, this is from Minnesota. :roll: GO PACK GO... 
https://turf.umn.edu/news/consider-dormant-seeding-your-lawn-fall


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Factor said:


> turfnsurf said:
> 
> 
> > I overseeded with pre-em on 9/3.
> ...


Thanks for this article.

NO PACK NO!!!! (Bears fan)


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@turfnsurf 14 DAG is rule of thumb. Lack of sun and cool weather would push out that target.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

turfnsurf said:


> Factor said:
> 
> 
> > turfnsurf said:
> ...


I hope all your grass dies 😁


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

wiread said:


> turfnsurf said:
> 
> 
> > Factor said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

Babameca said:


> @jtuber For our climate best seeding time for anything containing KBG is 1st to 3rd week of August. PRG can be seeded up to end of the month.


IIRC august in WI was too hot. It just happened to start cooling off end of August. Since labor day was around the corner I chose to do it at this time. From my reading it was ok to do in beginning of September. It was oir luck that LaNina caused the rain and cool temps, delaying germination. Otherwise it would have been fine in a typical WI September to seed.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

jtuber said:


> Babameca said:
> 
> 
> > @jtuber For our climate best seeding time for anything containing KBG is 1st to 3rd week of August. PRG can be seeded up to end of the month.
> ...


Just my luck when I finally try to implement the correct strategy! :evil:


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@jtuber @turfnsurf Hot is great for germination. Hotter it is, faster germination you will have. KBG takes a week to germinate and then does the sprout and prout for 10-14 days. If you factor all this, sooner is better. You can read all Canadian journals and refer to it.
Final decision is yours. Success and partial success as well .


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

If hotter is better then why dont they recommend seed in July or June? Normally September temps in WI should still be in the 70s low 80s, not 50s 60s and rainy for a whole freaking week.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@jtuber I am afraid you have carry on with your own study from now on. A hint for you. Pre germination and post germination are two different stages. Seeding and growing grass in summer are not the same. Good luck. And by the way, you don't want rain waiting for germination. You have zero control over intensity/wash outs and frequency/quantity.
I hoped and got the driest weeks when I renoed. That way I control water.


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

I have no idea what you are rambling about.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

I read in another post that germination doesn't require sunlight, only dirt and water. Once the leaf breaks surface then it needs sunlight.

Another post said 'relax, it's grass not a Picasso.'

And the final word ... my wife said "it will be okay."


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Babameca said:


> @jtuber I am afraid you have carry on with your own study from now on. A hint for you. Pre germination and post germination are two different stages. *Seeding and growing grass in summer are not the same*. Good luck. And by the way, you don't want rain waiting for germination. You have zero control over intensity/wash outs and frequency/quantity.
> I hoped and got the driest weeks when I renoed. That way I control water.


Referencing your bolded part, are you indicating the differnce between renos and overseeds?

I only ask because I thought what I've read is that you want to avoid hot temps since it can stress the existing grass. I could understand hot temps being okay if you're doing a reno because there isn't any grass there to die off from the heat.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@TurfNerd Does it really matter if you stress the existing grass? You overseed because the existing grass is not good. The stronger species will survive, new or old. I stressed the heck out of existing grass 3 times this year. Look at my reno projects journal. Those now are head turners. I don't care if I killed some existing grass, as long as the final result is dense, dark, healthy turf.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

@Babameca I like your new name for me..."turfnerd". LOL!

Thanks for explaining. I was asking because this is new to me. As a sidenote, what kind of sprinklers are you using? I was trying to get some underground pop ups installed before the fall, but it didn't work. I might have to do above ground until the spring because all I've got is a hose that I have to drag around.



Babameca said:


> Hold on N until germination is complete. I feel for WI you were a bit late with the seeding.


Given my situation, how much longer do I need to wait?

My areas that had absolutely no grass have filled in nicely, but there is uneven growth. 
Some parts of my seed are 4" high and other new germination is only 2-3.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@turfnsurf :lol: sorry man! As long as you feel the new germination has equal chances to the existing grass, throw fert down. In places where you were expecting a thickening, look between the mature blades. If young grass is growing up, you are good to go. You run short on time doing N blitz. It is in its peak for me. Another reason for to seed earlier than later.


----------



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

Babameca said:


> @SurfNTurf :lol: sorry man!


It's cool. You did give me another nickname this time...lol...I'm not tripping though. It's hilarious.



> As long as you feel the new germination has equal chances to the existing grass, throw fert down. In places where you were expecting a thickening, look between the mature blades. If young grass is growing up, you are good to go. You run short on time doing N blitz. It is in its peak for me. Another reason for to seed earlier than later.


I was mostly concerned about my bare areas with all dirt showing as opposed to the existing lawn. I think I will drop fert tomorrow.

I need to cut first and then drop the fert right?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@turfnsurf Yes. Mow 1st (hold watering before to let soil firm up) and fert after.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Babameca FYI, you keep tagging a different member.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@g-man Geeze! They look all similar to me! :lol: I am wondering, why nobody tagged me by mistake. I guess my immagination for a nickname is above and beyond. :bandit:


----------



## GregKeller (Sep 7, 2020)

I think what they are trying to say (I should probably just shut up and let them say what they were actually trying to say) is that germination happens faster the warmer it is (because it's pretty much all chemical reactions, and the warmer the conditions are, the faster a reaction happens), but then you want to grow those little sprouts and at that point, hot weather makes it harder to keep those tiny, weak, fragile seedlings alive. So we have to find a happy medium where we can get good germination with still warm soil temps but as it germinates, weather starts to turn to fall and we get cooler weather.


----------

